
Twitter desktop app returns to macOS - cmod
https://9to5mac.com/2019/10/10/twitter-for-mac-catalyst/
======
lioeters
For those curious - it's a native app, not the negatively charged subatomic
particle that shall not be named.

> The new Twitter for Mac app will use our existing iOS codebase

